# Furnace transformer wire disconnected



## Chefheff (11 d ago)

I have a Weil-Mclain model CGA-5-SPDN

So the other week i went out to the furnace because it stopped working and noticed a transformer was about to fall out of its socket.. Weird right? So i plugged it back in and it started to work again.

Now today it stopped working so i tried the same thing to no avail. However i did notice off of the YGWCR terminal there is a green wire disconnected that i don't know where it goes. I tried grounding it but it didn't help the furnace still didn't work. 

Im also shocked everything was working up until.now. I found 3 completely loose connections that i snugged down but the wires were about to fall off their connections which also was the case with the transformer... Which begs the question who the heck worked on this last? Surely not a professional..

Now i know a HVAC professional will most likely try and sell me a new furnace since this one is rather old but to me its just suffering from controller/ electrical issues and it seems whoever worked on it last was out to sabotage the system by leaving everything loose!


----------



## Chefheff (11 d ago)

I see this community is absolutely booming jee thanks guys


----------

